# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  ABD'nin hayran olduğu Türk kızı

## bozok

*ABD'nin hayran olduğu Türk kızı*

*17 Nisan 2010 / MİLLİYET*

ABD’de yaşayan Türk sanatçı Sinem Saniye’ye ABD turnesinde büyük ilgi. Genç sanatçı yaklaşık 2 ay sürecek turnesinde Amerikalı hayranlarının yoğun ilgisi ile karşılaştı. Sinem Saniye geçtiğimiz haftalarda çıktığı ABD turnesinde, Durham - North Carolina, Birmingham ?Alabama’ da konserler verdi. Teksas eyaletinin Austin ve Dallas kentlerinde düzenlenen, Amerika’nın en önemli müzik festival SXSW’ de sahne aldı.

-SİNEM SANİYE POSTERLERİ METRO VE OTOBüSLERDE-



ANKA

Sinem Saniye’nin ABD turnesine verdiği konserlere gösterilen yoğun ilgi, genç sanatçı Amerikan medyasının da ilgisini arttırdı. Los Angeles’ta "Metro Unplugged" TV programının çekimlerine katılan Sinem Saniye’nin, programla ilgili tanıtım posterleri, Los Angeles’deki tüm metro ve otobüslerinde yer alacak.

LOS ANGELES EXAMINER SİNEM’E GENİş YER VERDİ

Los Angeles Examiner gazetesi genç sanatçının yarın kentte gerçekleştireceği konsere sayfalarında geniş yer verdi. Sanatçıdan övgü ile söz eden gazete Sinem Saniye’nin 5 yaşında piyano çalmaya başlayan üstün bir yetenek olduğunu vurgulayarak, sanatçının John Lennon şarkı yarışmasında da birinci olup büyük bir çıkış yakaladığını yazdı.

Sinem Saniye, ABD turnesine, Denver- Colorado, Las Vegas, San Diego ,Los Angeles, San Francisco, Portland-Seattle, St. Louis, Chicago,Washington DC, Philadelphia, devam edecek sanatçı konserlerin sonuncusunu New York’da 17 Haziran’da verecek.

ABD turnesinden sonra ikinci klibininin çekim çalışmalarına başlayacak olan Sinem Saniye’nin, Türkiye’de de konser vermesi için çok sayıda teklif var. Sinem Saniye’nin ABD’de yayınlanan albümü de yakında Türkiye’de piyasaya çıkacak.

...

----------

